# John Deere 445 fuel Pump issues



## ARTBUCK (Jun 24, 2019)

I have a 2000 JD 445 (Fuel Injected) with approx. 800 hrs. When I was mowing last week the tractor quit running like the fuel had been shut off. It started up again and I was able to finish the yard. A Couple of days ago it happened again and would not re-start. I disconnected the fuel line from the motor and no fuel. I removed the fuel pump from the tank and checked it. It appears to work fine when connecting it to a separate battery, but connecting it back to the wiring harness on the tractor and turning the key on, it will not work. I have replaced the fuel pump relay and purchased a new fuel pump before checking the old one. Also, the fuel guage reads full when the key is in the off position. When trying to start, all lights come on, there is the normal 2 sec. pre-start sound at the motor, but not at the fuel tank. Any Ideas? 
There is 12 volts at the plugin where it plugs into the fuel tank.


----------

